
Ask HN: Is it feasible for startups to launch a new app store? - aaronyy
Platforms today owe part of their popularity to the success of their app stores: iOS App Store, Google Play, Steam, Chrome plugins, Facebook Platform, etc. However innumerable other app stores, even from brand names, struggle to gain traction.<p>Emerging hardware platforms (e.g. those related to augmented reality, internet of things, smart car, etc.) require an app ecosystem, and startups in this space often presume developers will help build it. Is it feasible for a startup to successfully launch a new app store? Or is that a big red flag?
======
WalterSear
Yes, it's always a big red flag to assume that you can expect other people to
do your work for you.

All the ecosystems you refer to are backed by big corporate players with
massive resources and a vested interest in bringing in an audience for apps,
keeping the platform alive, and in providing significant support services -
particularly in regards to user acquisition and monetization. What would your
company be able to do that would be comparably attractive to others?

